# Soundgenerator oder Soundfunktion



## xip (21. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es in J2ME eigentliche eine Funktion zum abspielen von Sounds?

Also eine wo ich mir die Frequenz des Tons selbst generieren kann?

dank euch


----------



## The_S (24. Aug 2009)

Sowas?

Manager#playTone


----------



## xip (25. Aug 2009)

jep, dank dir auf ein neues. Scheint so als würde es genau das sein was ich benötige!


----------

